
Are you still displaying text testimonials on your website? - davidwenner
https://www.vocalreferences.com
======
davidwenner
We are looking for websites which want to do more with their testimonials than
just display them. If you are interested in video testimonials which are
mobile ready, a Review SER for your website and mobile friendly testimonial
capture tools then check us out. Send us an email to info@vocalreferences,
with the title "Saw you on Hacker News) and we will send you a coupon.

